# Lizards > Chameleons >  Trading for a Senegal Chameleon!

## Kodieh

So I'm trading a snake I really wasn't too thrilled about acquiring in a trade for a late Christmas present for my wife! A year+ Senegal. 

In the trade, here's what I'm getting... 

ZooMed ReptiBreeze, it comes with a four month old 26 watt uvb bulb and an unused one, a reflector dome with a basking bulb, three climbing logs, fake plants, a cork hide, a spray bottle, a small cricket carrier with cricket food.

Is there anything that I'm missing or should get? I want to get a fogger, is there a 'best brand'? 
Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CaitJaye

yeay I love senegals! You probably wont need a fogger, depending on how large your enclosure is. Since senegals stay pretty small you can keep up a small terrarium pretty efficiently. A water dropper would be ideal if you aren't home enough to spray the tank down a few times a day since they don't drink from water dishes. I used this kind and it worked great for when I was at work and couldn't give her the complete spray down.

----------

_Kodieh_ (01-04-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

I'm hoping to get a misting system eventually, but that's a great idea for the meanwhile. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mainbutter

My mistking was the best acquisition for my herp husbandry ever.  I don't know why I put it off for so long.

Good luck with the cham, share pics when you can!

----------

_Kodieh_ (01-04-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

I pick him up later today (friday) so I'll take the honorary crappy cell phone pic at the very least!  :Smile:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kodieh

As promised! 



He's a nice size and came with a diy IV drip type drip system. Works well, and will last until I get his permanent cage together. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------

_ChrisS_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## CaitJaye

wow he looks great! congrats, thats a good looking cham.

----------

_Kodieh_ (01-08-2013)

----------

